# anyone tried a lightbox?



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

My Dr suggested trying a lightbox over the winter. I suspect that I have had Seasonal Affective Disorder for several winters now, so Im willing to give it a try. The info I have says that light therapy can be useful for CFS, just wondering if anyone has tried it?Im going to rent a lighbox for a few months (ï¿½25 per month) to see if it makes any difference. Hopefully I'll perk up in time for Christmas!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm interested in knowing if the lightbox helps you feel any better. Keep us posted!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I'm using a lightbos for the first time this winter, after probably 10 years of Seasonal Affective Disorder, including 2 periods of clinical depression. It's fantastic! Lately I've had to increase my time infront of it, and have a top-up in the afternoons. Just be patient with figuring out how much time you need to use it for, britchick. Oh, I haven't found it has any effect on the M.E/CFS.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

I agree that they are quite wonderful. I thought surely my doctor was a quack when he recommended I try one; but, to my amazement, I noticed an improvement within the first couple of days! I purchased one for a very reasonable sum. I remember there was tons of available information on the Web when I researched them, and they were available in a large variety of styles, sizes and prices.It's an easy, drug free, way to boost your mood--and, best of all--no side effects! I highly recommend them for anyone who suffers from seasonal depression.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Britchick,Have you gotten your lightbox yet? If you have it, can you tell if it's helping you yet?I don't know how it works, will it help immediately when you use it? Or does it have more of a cummulative effect?I like the idea that it's drug free and carrys no side effects. Heaven knows we're already taking enough drugs as it is!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had the box for a month and a week and I do think that it is helping with the 'brain fog'. My mind seems to be clearer and Im happier to try to do things instead of being defeatist. My mood is definately on the up..but that could be because it is January and there is a bit of cold sunshine aroundThe instructions tell me that it takes a while to build up, certainly after a week I had noticed no change.One thing it really doesnt help with are aches and pains, but I'll keep at it because it is so easy to use...just plug it in and spent several hours reading in front of it. I was hoping to get a suntan from it but no joy!!!







Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi britchick, I'm so glad you've given the lightbox a go, and that it's helping you.







It's funny how many people suffer from SAD or the milder form Winter Blues, but somehow never get around to trying out a lightbox.


----------

